# Went To Kroger And Received Two Warnings About The Six Foot Rule



## fmdog44 (Apr 3, 2020)

As I enered the door an employee asked if I wanted my cart wiped and if I wanted gloves. I moved closer to her and she asked I maintain the six foot rule as she wiped the cart. Then at checkout when the person in front of me checked out I moved up closer to her and the checker said to move back. This is taking some getting used to.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 3, 2020)

Have not been to Kroger in awhile. I am using drive up and delivery.  I still wipe everything down.


----------



## RogerDodger (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm glad that Kroger is taking social distancing so seriously.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 3, 2020)

Cheers to Kroger staff.  News bulletin - the virus hangs in the air, whether or not someone sneezed near you.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 3, 2020)

My Kroger has very prominent "Stand Here" signs on the floor spaced 6 feet apart behind all the checkout counters, and plexiglass screens between checkout person and customer.  There is also a very well equipped cleaning station where the carts are parked, and someone there at all times masked and gloved, wiping and spraying every cart that comes back in from the lot.  

Yeah, they appear to be taking things very seriously.  For which I am grateful.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 3, 2020)

We have signs like these on the floor so people know exactly where to stand. Cashiers are behind plexi glass and are wearing those blue disposable gloves to handle all merchandise


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 3, 2020)

Keesha said:


> We have signs like these on the floor so people know exactly where to stand. Cashiers are behind plexi glass and are wearing those blue disposable gloves to handle all merchandise
> View attachment 97825


good on several points - it means they are trying to keep us safe AND that someone still has a job making these stickers and barriers.


----------



## win231 (Apr 3, 2020)

Yesterday, I was at "Ralph's" which is owned by Kroger (I think).  It was so crowded, it was impossible to maintain 3 feet distance; let alone 6 feet.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 3, 2020)

win231 said:


> Yesterday, I was at "Ralph's" which is owned by Kroger (I think).  It was so crowded, it was impossible to maintain 3 feet distance; let alone 6 feet.


God that’s scary!!!  I’d have left immediately!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 3, 2020)

win231 said:


> Yesterday, I was at "Ralph's" which is owned by Kroger (I think).  It was so crowded, it was impossible to maintain 3 feet distance; let alone 6 feet.


I am seeing this in many stores as well.  Well, parking lots, if the parking lot is full, I won’t enter the store.


----------



## old medic (Apr 3, 2020)

LMAO..... Was at our local Ingles last week... Folks wearing gloves and masks.... 
Standing in line is my work partner..... He Sneezes ( fake) And I walked up and hugged him asking if he was OK....
People just stopped and stared.... 
No shit our next shift working together we got nailed....


----------



## win231 (Apr 3, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am seeing this in many stores as well.  Well, parking lots, if the parking lot is full, I won’t enter the store.


Why?  Wouldn't gloves & masks protect you?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 3, 2020)

win231 said:


> Why?  Wouldn't gloves & masks protect you?


Seriously?  I have no ideal.  The people at the vet were wearing masks and kept reaching up to adjust them, touching their faces in the process, which made the masks useless.  One of the male techs was wearing rubbermaid kitchen gloves.  

One of the doctors demonstrated, on CNN, had to take rubber gloves off in a safe manner, but no one can buy those medical rubber gloves so why bother.  My sons girlfriend dropped off some masks for us to wear when shopping.  Where did she get them?

From China, she is Chinese and her cousins mailed her some, cause you can’t buy them here anywhere.  Most of the masks are made in China.  I won’t wear them unless it becomes ”law”.  Sigh.


----------



## win231 (Apr 3, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Seriously?  I have no ideal.  The people at the vet were wearing masks and kept reaching up to adjust them, touching their faces in the process, which made the masks useless.  One of the male techs was wearing rubbermaid kitchen gloves.
> 
> One of the doctors demonstrated, on CNN, had to take rubber gloves off in a safe manner, but no one can buy those medical rubber gloves so why bother.  My sons girlfriend dropped off some masks for us to wear when shopping.  Where did she get them?
> 
> From China, she is Chinese and her cousins mailed her some, cause you can’t buy them here anywhere.  Most of the masks are made in China.  I won’t wear them unless it becomes ”law”.  Sigh.


I won't wear them even if it becomes law.  If you're wearing a mask, the virus (which is microscopic) gets past the mask, then the mask will trap it in your nose & mouth where the temperature & moisture are ideal for it.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 3, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Seriously?  I have no ideal.  The people at the vet were wearing masks and kept reaching up to adjust them, touching their faces in the process, which made the masks useless.  One of the male techs was wearing rubbermaid kitchen gloves.
> 
> One of the doctors demonstrated, on CNN, had to take rubber gloves off in a safe manner, but no one can buy those medical rubber gloves so why bother.  My sons girlfriend dropped off some masks for us to wear when shopping.  Where did she get them?
> 
> From China, she is Chinese and her cousins mailed her some, cause you can’t buy them here anywhere.  Most of the masks are made in China.  I won’t wear them unless it becomes ”law”.  Sigh.


Not exactly true Anneda. The N95 masks which are the ones made to protect people from this disease are made by an American company. Your president just made a request that ALL these masks are ‘only’ to be sold to Americans.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 3, 2020)

RogerDodger said:


> I'm glad that Kroger is taking social distancing so seriously.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 3, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Not exactly true Anneda. The N95 masks which are the ones made to protect people from this disease are made by an American company. Your president just made a request that ALL these masks are ‘only’ to be sold to Americans.


I did say most of the masks were made in China, not all.  (He’s not “my” president, but he is THE president.  Due to forum rules I can not make any more comments this on this subject.)  I don’t really know the differences in masks, but I hate having anything cover my face.

I am going to assume this stems from my childhood, when I was kidnapped, but I don’t really remember.  Sigh, I still have so many issues from that experience.  But the thing with the toilet paper, that’s new to this year, lol.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 3, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I did say most of the masks were made in China, not all.  (He’s not “my” president, but he is THE president.  Due to forum rules I can not make any more comments this on this subject.)  I don’t really know the differences in masks, but I hate having anything cover my face.
> 
> I am going to assume this stems from my childhood, when I was kidnapped, but I don’t really remember.  Sigh, I still have so many issues from that experience.  But the thing with the toilet paper, that’s new to this year, lol.


By ‘your’ president, I meant the president running the country you live in. I understand he’s not your personal president.  And you are right, not all N95 masks are made in China. There are many companies in your own country. It’s in your best interests that your president ‘does’ protect you guys first.  That’s his job. 

Just try and stay safe Anneda.


----------



## oldman (Apr 3, 2020)

At the store I work for, they are using the yellow painted markings you see in some other stories. We also have armed security in case anyone has an idea to rush the store. No one knows that I carry my wife’s .25.

We had a fellow load up his cart this morning and go right out the door. When the manager went after him, he let go of the cart and took off running, we got him on video and the one associate ID him. Tonight, he sits in jail.

This being the beginning of the month, pension checks, welfare checks, etc. have been received. This morning, we were swamped with customers. It was almost as day 1 when this thing started. I don’t work weekends, but my boss asked me if I would come In tomorrow (Sat). I told him “maybe.”


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 3, 2020)

Walmart and Target are limiting the number of customers in store. No more than 5 per 1,000 square feet. The governor closed more businesses effective Monday. About the only retailers that will still be open with be hardware and home improvement, I wonder how that will affect Walmart non grocery?


----------



## IrisSenior (Apr 3, 2020)

Some stores here have one entrance and they only let in so many people. I am not allowed (by daughter's insistance) in any stores. My younger son did some shopping for me. Now I will order online. Some places here (I hear) have people outside who are still too close together and kids that play together. Some people don't get it.


----------



## chic (Apr 3, 2020)

Retail stores here are considered non essential and have been closed for 2 or 3 weeks. All we can do is go to the bank, the grocery store, the drugstore, the post office, the liquor store and the convenience store. That's it. Everything else is closed.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 3, 2020)

chic said:


> Retail stores here are considered non essential and have been closed for 2 or 3 weeks. All we can do is go to the bank, the grocery store, the drugstore, the post office, the liquor store and the convenience store. That's it. Everything else is closed.


Gun stores are also open here in Buckeye Country.  Banks mostly have closed the lobby, but drive thru is open


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 3, 2020)

Keesha said:


> By ‘your’ president, I meant the president running the country you live in. I understand he’s not your personal president.  And you are right, not all N95 masks are made in China. There are many companies in your own country. It’s in your best interests that your president ‘does’ protect you guys first.  That’s his job.
> 
> Just try and stay safe Anneda.


Please say “the” president of your country or something similar.  Seriously, please.  The pronouns you are using are not meant to be offensive to me, I am sure, but they are.

What is in the best interest of any particular person in my country, is not necessarily in the best interest of my country.  I will remind you that my husband and I are both Vietnam era veterans.  We take things regarding our country very seriously.

Stay safe as well.  The world is changing.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 3, 2020)

Went to a locally owned grocery today.  They were taking the same safety steps as the big chains.  Everyone was respectful of the 6' rule. Store was not crowded, and aside from the TP section, shelves were stocked as normal.  I did wear latex gloves, but not a mask - we don't have any


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 3, 2020)

Unfortunately many people are not respecting the six foot rule here.  We now have over a 1000 cases in our state.  At the pharmacy yesterday we were getting meds and a woman pushed up behind my husband and yelled “do you have any thermometers?”  Hope it wasn’t for her-stupid person.


----------



## Ladybj (Apr 3, 2020)

win231 said:


> I won't wear them even if it becomes law.  If you're wearing a mask, the virus (which is microscopic) gets past the mask, then the mask will trap it in your nose & mouth where the temperature & moisture are ideal for it.


My thought as well.  But to each his own.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 3, 2020)

win231 said:


> I won't wear them even if it becomes law.  If you're wearing a mask, the virus (which is microscopic) gets past the mask, then the mask will trap it in your nose & mouth where the temperature & moisture are ideal for it.


If it becomes law then you can and most likely go to jail if spotted or someone calls the cops on you. If masks are useless why does the entire planets healthcare personnel wear them? If it gets past the mask then it is airborne and having zero protection guarantees you exposure while a mask still acts as a barrier, Not fool proof but still a barrier. Think about the others you may spread the virus to when you get it.


----------



## old medic (Apr 4, 2020)

win231 said:


> I won't wear them even if it becomes law.  If you're wearing a mask, the virus (which is microscopic) gets past the mask, then the mask will trap it in your nose & mouth where the temperature & moisture are ideal for it.



You do have a point, most masks are more of a barrier to keep YOUR virus to yourself. 
The N95 are different... And do require test fitting to get a proper seal.
Your more likely to get the virus wearing a mask....
because your going to be constantly adjusting it...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 4, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> Went to a locally owned grocery today.  They were taking the same safety steps as the big chains.  Everyone was respectful of the 6' rule. Store was not crowded, and aside from the TP section, shelves were stocked as normal.  I did wear latex gloves, but not a mask - we don't have any


I might try and wear a mask since “they” are now saying to do so although it will be extremely hard for me.  My reasoning is-if everyone starts wearing them, people who don’t will stick out.  It might become dangerous not to wear one as people become more unstable.

I carry wipes so don’t need gloves.  I got the mask given to me and wiped it down.  Probably didn’t need too but since it’s directly from China, well, I suppose I’m a bit paranoid.  Sigh.  But if I’m going to shop I suppose I should try and conform.


----------



## win231 (Apr 4, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> If it becomes law then you can and most likely go to jail if spotted or someone calls the cops on you. If masks are useless why does the entire planets healthcare personnel wear them? If it gets past the mask then it is airborne and having zero protection guarantees you exposure while a mask still acts as a barrier, Not fool proof but still a barrier. Think about the others you may spread the virus to when you get it.


Some information would be helpful.  Healthcare personnel are not wearing the cheap, useless masks that people are wearing.  They are wearing the professional medical-grade masks that are not available to the public.  Those masks do stop viruses - for only 30 minutes, then they have to be replaced or sterilized.
As I explained previously (and medical experts agree) the masks people are wearing increase their chances of getting the virus; that is likely why it will never become law.  But, (just as with a flu shot), nothing prevents you from wearing a mask if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 28, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> As I enered the door an employee asked if I wanted my cart wiped and if I wanted gloves. I moved closer to her and she asked I maintain the six foot rule as she wiped the cart. Then at checkout when the person in front of me checked out I moved up closer to her and the checker said to move back. *This is taking some getting used to.*


I agree, I, too, find myself occasionally forgetting about the distancing measures in place.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 28, 2020)

2 or 3 months ago, the majority of people in our area were taking this virus seriously...wearing masks and staying a few feet apart in the stores, etc.   Now, it seems as if half the people have begun to ignore these measures.....and the numbers of those being infected is going up substantially.  I will be surprised if much of the nation isn't under some sort of "lockdown" rules by Christmas.  

People have short memories....and this Virus is clearly demonstrating that,


----------



## RiverM55 (Oct 28, 2020)

Ronni said:


> God that’s scary!!!  I’d have left immediately!


Same here.


----------



## MFP (Oct 28, 2020)

old medic said:


> You do have a point, most masks are more of a barrier to keep YOUR virus to yourself.
> The N95 are different... And do require test fitting to get a proper seal.
> Your more likely to get the virus wearing a mask....
> because your going to be constantly adjusting it...


If you sanitize first you should be ok. You need to look for something that fits well and is adjustable. That way you're not fiddling with it.


----------

